# Bass Point - Shellharbour Sunday 17th Feb



## butts

Hi Everybody

I don't get to have too many weekends off so I would like to make the most if this one. If anyone would like to come out with the boys from the South Coast and fish one of their favorite spots come on down. Of late Bass Point has been producing good catches of Kingfish and Snapper, there is also the chance of catching some good size Tailor and Salmon.

Where: Bass Point. Meeting at the boat ramp just past the Gravel Loader.
When: Sunday 17th February at 05:30 (gates open at 05:30)

I would like to open this invitation to all AKFFers north, south and in the middle as an informal open meet and greet.
I know there are many from the Wollongong region and many that have joined AKFF recently and it would be great to see you there and it would be good to put faces to some of the names.

Hope to see you there.
Butts...


----------



## jkells

Tentative maybe from me!

Totally new to this sport though so if its ok you might have to look out for me  
Only been on the sit on yak once so far, I will try and get a good day out on the lake this weekend before the 17th so I am comfortable on it.


----------



## swampy

I'm with Jkells I'm fairly new to this sport and would love to go out but unfortunately or fortunately for me I will be down at Batemans bay for the weekend so I'm hoping to get a fish in down there on that weekend.

Swampy


----------



## butts

Hi Jkells
Hope to see you there mate. The more the merrier. All of the AKFFers I've met down south a very helpfull and willing to offer advice and that does help alot. 
What day are you going on the lake. I might be able to get away for a quick session (only Saturday though).

Swampy
Hope you do well down south, I'm off to Kiola the following weekend, you'll have to let me know how you go.

Butts...


----------



## grimo82

Hey butts,

count me in. keen to get into the king's again.


----------



## butts

Gday Grimmo

Mate I think that makes about half a dozen so far. I was able to tag along last Sunday with Jeffo and FishingMik and hooked up to a small 40cm one and a small Red and I'm Hooked. Cant wait for this Saturday either. Hopefully their big brothers are there this time.

Butts...


----------



## fishing mik

i will be there if i dont go out wide in the boat

mik


----------



## grimo82

fishing mik said:


> i will be there if i dont go out wide in the boat
> 
> mik


Traiter..... boat shmoat.....


----------



## yaksta

It's good to see the Wollongong guys are starting to organise a couple of excursions. If I'm free on the 17th I'll be doin my best to be there.

Cheers
Wayne


----------



## butts

That would be great Yaksta if you could make it.
The numbers just keep growing and growing, I just hope the weather behaves its self better than tomorrow's.

Butts...


----------



## kayakfisherman

I should be going too.

Wayne, it would be good to catch up again mate.

Cheers
Brian


----------



## fishing mik

grimo82 said:


> fishing mik said:
> 
> 
> 
> i will be there if i dont go out wide in the boat
> 
> mik
> 
> 
> 
> Traiter..... boat shmoat.....
Click to expand...

traiter yeah butt grimo i can fit the yak in it and catch a marlin mik paxavanis    :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:

grimo havent you got a ski boat :lol: :lol:

mik


----------



## Jeffo

I'm fairly certain I'll be ok for the 17th.

Was planning a kingy session at the banks with my brother but this sounds pretty good.

Cheers

Jeffo


----------



## grimo82

fishing mik said:


> grimo82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fishing mik said:
> 
> 
> 
> i will be there if i dont go out wide in the boat
> 
> mik
> 
> 
> 
> grimo havent you got a ski boat :lol: :lol:
> 
> mik
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

No???  There is somthing under that big cover in my yard??? hasnt seen the light of day for a while


----------



## butts

That could be the last we see of Fishing Mik now that he has his new toy :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## weapon

Hi,
I have moved down recently from Bundeena to live with my girlfriend at Bulli. I have gone a few times off Bulli/Sandon beaches, but with the move have not been on the yak of late. I would like to try Bass Point. If I can I will see you there. It would be some more good prep for the SW Rocks trip later that week.


----------



## butts

Hi Weapon

Mate see you down there. (I take it you know where to go) Sholud be a good turn out.

Butts


----------



## yaksta

kayakfisherman said:


> Wayne, it would be good to catch up again mate.


Brian as long as you don't catch me up mate, then it would be good to see you out there?

Cheers
Wayne


----------



## butts

Hi all

I have just had a look at that (Shhhhh) weather forecast (shhhhhhhh) and I'm not going to say anything about what I saw and what was (shhhhh) forecast (because I don't want to put a mock on it). But bring on Sunday.

Butts...


----------



## swampy

Good luck guys, I'm gunna give the Clyde river a bit of a go over the weekend.

Swampy


----------



## theo

hey paul, heading down there this arvo so will catch up on sunday.may even try to get a head start on saturday if the weathers ok. theo


----------



## kayakfisherman

hi guys

I've managed to hurt my back, so I don't like my chances of getting out tomorrow. Its only muscles, not bones, so its not permanent, but still hurts like hell!!

cheers
Brian


----------



## butts

Sorry to hear about you back Brian. I did mine ages ago so I know how you feel mate (can't do a damn thing with a buggered back, I had to give Martial Arts and AFL), hope you get it sorted out soon.

Good to hear Theo, See you down there.

I'm without a PC at the momemt (I'm using the oldman's to type this) so I'll just have to say I'll see you all in the morning.

It's a shame to hear that you chose another location Swampy, we'll have to catch up another time.

Butts...


----------



## clayto

Hey Butts
Not sure if I can make it tomorrow but will try. Just as a guide what type of baits (plastics, live, pillies, lures....) do you use when you fish off Bass Point? I have mainly light gear (up to 6lb braid on spinning reels) for estuary and river fishing but have a barra rod and baitcaster that I use for Top End barra fishing fitted with 30lb braid...is this the type of gear suitable for fishing Bass Point?

Look forward to your guidance.

Cheers
Clayto


----------



## butts

Hi Clayto

Barra gear should be OK. A few us are using 5inch plastics 3/8 or 1/2 weights.
I did take out bottle squid once but that just got smashed by small fish.
I'm using 10kg braid (Fins) and 8kg mono.
I'm trying out some of those Chatterbaits tomorrow so with a bit of luck.
If your short on reels I have some larger spinning reels with 8kg mono on them, if you want I'll bring them out.

Mate hope to see you out there.

Butts...


----------



## grimo82

Hey guys, ill be there all going to plan.

Clayto, bring the heavy gear mate. if everything goes to plan you will need it.

We usually fish 5-7" plastics. Im going to try some squid and livies tomorrow in a bid to entice some larger ones 

See you guys there at 5.30 or shortly after.


----------



## fishing mik

CMON GUYS WHERE IS THE REPORT I WANT TO NO WHAT I MISSED OUT

MIK


----------



## grimo82

fishing mik said:


> CMON GUYS WHERE IS THE REPORT I WANT TO NO WHAT I MISSED OUT
> 
> MIK


you didnt miss out on much mate. it was the worst ive ever done there. I was in by 9. The other guys may have done better later??? it was very very quite.


----------



## butts

Don't tell him that. He didn't want to come out for a paddle/fish with the boys so we tell him nothing and take him nowhere.

Just to let you know Grimo we didn't do any better after you left either. Paul (Weapon) landed a small red but that was it. But don't tell Mick.

Mick, How did the new boat go. Hope you christened her mate.

Butts


----------



## fishing mik

ah come on dont be like that now  you must have been missing the good luck charm :lol: 
i would have came out be the old back was was giving me grief again so instead went up to the boat with the young bloke and gave it a bit of a tidy up

mik


----------

